# Mortgage problems - help please



## AppleSun (22 Dec 2010)

Deleted - Thanks for the advice


----------



## Brendan Burgess (22 Dec 2010)

You should have followed up with ptsb when you did not hear from them to  see what was agreed. They should have processed it more quickly, but  you are both at fault.

It's a tough one. 

The first thing to do is to try to sort it out by agreement with PTSB. You will have to get their agreement to reverse the DD over the next two or three days. That is probably going to be hard to do. 

They are not obliged to do any deal with you. You can ask them to review the decision not to give you a moratorium but that will take some time. 

If you have absolutely no money and no overdraft and you can't put food on the table,  then you should recall the DD. But that is a last resort. I hadn't realilsed that you could do this? And can you do it quickly enough? 

Although you can not afford anything for the next three months, you should manually make some payment. This shows good faith. 

If you pull the DD without their agreement or don't pay what they have agreed to , it will show up on your ICB record. It will make it more difficult to get credit in the future. That is why it's best to try to sort it out by agreement.


----------



## Derry (22 Dec 2010)

Could you contact the SVP or your local community welfare officer at the HSE and explain the situation to them, Im sure they could help.


----------



## Sue Ellen (22 Dec 2010)

In light of the bank's mistake I would be contacting the advisor's manager and try to get this sorted asap.  The bad weather/holidays are not helping the situation so you need to speak to someone in authority and stress the hardship being caused by the mistake.


----------



## AppleSun (22 Dec 2010)

deleted.


----------



## Bob_tg (23 Dec 2010)

Applesun, I'm sorry I don't have much constructive to add in this instance beyond advising you to kick up and make noise as much as possible with the bank.  If you escalate enough and make enough noise, I would hope they will honour the 3-month holliday.  

Maybe you don't want to hear it, but when you get through all this, please make sure you have a cushion for emergencies in the future.  This sounds like really sailing close to the wind given that you are talking about food on the table for the children.  

Best of luck anyway, 

Bob


----------

